# agressive fish that will eat other smaller fish



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So i'm looking for an aggressive fish that will eat smaller fish, like guppies, the would do well in a 10 gallon. 
I've looked into freshwater puffer fish, but decided they weren't for me.
i would prefer a fish that isn't too messy and they don't have to be anything pretty. 

I have feeder guppies that I bought from my little sister and I need a fish to eat what I cull.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

-- are you serious? How about selling them to a store? Better yet - separate your males and females. Try being a little bit ethically responsible for the animals in your care? What's the point in saving feeder guppies - only to let them breed rampantly and then feed them to something else? Or do you not give a toss about their lives? 

I think I'd better leave it there.


----------



## jamiend97 (Feb 22, 2012)

Male Bettas are quite aggressive usually. 
But why kill them? Guppies are quite cute. How about you throw in a swordtail or 2 female swordtails? They're peaceful and your tank will look nice


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Ever heard of a fish eat fish world?
Its called culling. I'm not just throwing them away. I'm giving a second life a chance to eat and thrive by giving them what I don't have room for.
I'm not feeding them all to the bigger fish, just what I don't have room for. 
By culling my fish, i'm preventing disease from running through my tank and killing everything else. A crowded place isn't a happy place.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyway, i'm not looking to add more fish, i'm looking to get rid of fish i haven't room for. I just want to know the name of an aggressive fish that's suitable for a 10 gallon. 
I'm all for saving lives, but to save one you have to give one.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could just euthanize the culled fish yourself. A little clove oil will do the trick. Besides, most fish that will eat an adult guppy won't fit in a 10 gal aquarium. In fact, almost nothing that is fast enough to catch the little ones will live in a 10 gal. Most things that people typically feed guppies to live in 75+ gal aquariums.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright. Thank you koimaiden! Thats all I needed to know!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to add, @Jamie: swordtails are not suitable for a ten gallon. They grow far too big. 

Philip, I'd suggest selling them. People with large, aggressive fish will happily pay for disease-free feeder fish.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice Bombalurina! I was thinking about putting both my feeders and some fancy guppies in a 10 gallon and place adds in the paper and such to try and sell them when they begin to populate the tanks more.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't put feeders and fancies together - you'll corrupt the fancy strain. Unless you have fancy males and feeder females, that would be ok. But don't mate a fancy female with a feeder male.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe I could keep the feeders in the 10 gallon and the fancies in the 25 gallon with my girls.
Or the other way around. Right now, the 2 feeder guppies I have are in my 25 gallon with the girls and the female is pregnant.
What do you think?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i only read the title.... there are snakeheads and yes its a type of fish that will eat other fish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Snakeheads get way too big for a 10 gallon tank, which I believe is what the OP wanted to house it in.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Many species of snakehead are now illegal in the US due to escapes becoming established in certain waterways.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I've looked into snakeheads and they are, indeed, large, illegal, and something I wouldn't want to keep.

I'll just keep the guppies and perhaps sell some of them if the tanks begin to overflow with them.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol yeah that sounds like a great plan!:-D


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Separating the sexes is quick and easy, and will save you (and the fish) many problems. You have the choice not to bring beings into this world that you cannot care for. Choose compassion.


----------



## tommy60 (Jan 31, 2012)

Get your self a*EUROPEAN* Ringtail pike they are a lovely fish to watch it will hide in the plants and dart out to catch thier prey i had one for years and used to thin out my*livebearers* had hundreds of them in a 10foot by 3 by 3 fish tank gave hudreds of of fish away to people to start up. Pet shops would not take them had to thin them out kept pike in a 4ft tank alone
you can kill the fish before you feed them to the pike after all the livebearers do eat thier young it is *natural thing in the fish world hope this helps tommy60*


----------



## tommy60 (Jan 31, 2012)

*pike*



PhilipPhish said:


> So i'm looking for an aggressive fish that will eat smaller fish, like guppies, the would do well in a 10 gallon.
> I've looked into freshwater puffer fish, but decided they weren't for me.
> i would prefer a fish that isn't too messy and they don't have to be anything pretty.
> 
> ...


 et your self a*EUROPEAN* Ringtail pike they are a lovely fish to watch it will hide in the plants and dart out to catch thier prey i had one for years and used to thin out my*livebearers* had hundreds of them in a 10foot by 3 by 3 fish tank gave hudreds of of fish away to people to start up. Pet shops would not take them had to thin them out kept pike in a 4ft tank alone
you can kill the fish before you feed them to the pike after all the livebearers do eat thier young it is *natural thing in the fish world hope this helps tommy60* 

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-eat-other-smaller-94449/page2/#ixzz1naUHIYG2


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

MinaMinaMina said:


> Separating the sexes is quick and easy, and will save you (and the fish) many problems. You have the choice not to bring beings into this world that you cannot care for. Choose compassion.


I can care for them, we have a large 75 gallon readily available to keep extras, though my mom doesn't like them in there because the Oscar can't find and eat them.
But, I've decided to get large 10 gallon grow out tubs for the fry and keep the females in one of the breeders tubs in one of those breeders nets until the fry I have are grown and sold to the pet store or to local fish owners.

If you would please see my thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=94529 I will be posting links to the diagrams I made to show how I will set up said tubs.

Thank you all for the help, I've decided to keep the guppies and get fancy guppies too!


----------

